# Jeff Green available?



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/sam-smiths-nba-news-and-notes-01202014.html



> More executives think the Celtics want to trade Jeff Green. They’re probably trying to persuade someone to take Gerald Wallace along with Green, though many figure they’ll eventually move Green. A nice exchange could be for Omer Asik, giving the Celtics a point guard/defensive center core to move forward with along with Jared Sullinger and Kelly Olynyk. And Houston could use Green as a stretch four scorer


If Ainge could find someone to take Wallace off the C's books in exchange for Green I wouldn't even be too caught up in who or what they got in exchange. The obvious target would be the Knicks with Amare's contract (that's how bad Wallace's deal is). Beyond them it's hard to find anyone else with the right mix of contracts and desperation. Green, by himself, does have some value and can probably net you at least one legitimately interesting asset.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Unfortunately the Knicks aren't sacrificing their summer of '15 cap space for Green. They'd be willing to deal if it involves Rondo, but that's about it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Unfortunately the Knicks aren't sacrificing their summer of '15 cap space for Green. They'd be willing to deal if it involves Rondo, but that's about it.


That's what I assume. A man can dream, though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Shoulda kept Perk. The franchise would have another ring and you'd have a crappy player on your roster right now either way


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Marcus13 said:


> Shoulda kept Perk. The franchise would have another ring and you'd have a crappy player on your roster right now either way


Nah, Perk doesn't swing either the 2011 or 2012 titles, Ainge just should have sweetened the trade package enough to get Harden.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Shoulda kept Perk. The franchise would have another ring and you'd have a crappy player on your roster right now either way


You mean if Perkins was watching from the bench with bad knees Boston would have won a title?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> You mean if Perkins was watching from the bench with bad knees Boston would have won a title?


The one thing that might have made a difference was that, had Boston not been counting on Green to be in uniform for the 2012 season, they probably would have been more aggressive in getting other swingmen in free agency the preceding summer. I see no reason Perkins couldn't have played Stiemsma's role from that year, but they still would have had to get a difference maker off the bench to upgrade from Pavlovic and Pietrus.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Both Knicks and Rockets are not interested in Green's contract at all.

Take Amare contract is a good idea for Knicks.

Add 2 first round picks for Asik is also a good idea.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> The one thing that might have made a difference was that, had Boston not been counting on Green to be in uniform for the 2012 season, they probably would have been more aggressive in getting other swingmen in free agency the preceding summer. I see no reason Perkins couldn't have played Stiemsma's role from that year, but they still would have had to get a difference maker off the bench to upgrade from Pavlovic and Pietrus.


That was the lockout year, so the signing period was actually about two weeks. I mean, yes, it sucks that Green had heart issues, but the reality was that Boston was no longer the first stop on the ring chaser train, which was the elephant in the room.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> That was the lockout year, so the signing period was actually about two weeks. I mean, yes, it sucks that Green had heart issues, but the reality was that Boston was no longer the first stop on the ring chaser train, which was the elephant in the room.


Still, not having to figure out the center position would have left them better able to get a backup small forward. Not saying it would have swung the 2012 title, but they certainly wouldn't have been worse with Perkins that year. And, you know, if Ainge has a longer time to go out and get someone, it might have swung that title.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They didn't need to figure out the C position. Garnett was the C. What they needed was a PF. What killed them wasn't Green, it was the implosion of the Chris Paul trade v2.0 which would have sent David West to Boston. (I mean, yeah, losing Green hurt too, but add Green and West to the 2012 Celtics and James'd have one title.)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There was never any chance of West ending up in Boston. Those rumors were never worth the flatulence that blew them out of someone's ass. The entire thing revolved around someone taking Jermaine O'Neal's contract. It would have been more likely if it had been Jermaine Jackson


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> There was never any chance of West ending up in Boston. Those rumors were never worth the flatulence that blew them out of someone's ass. The entire thing revolved around someone taking Jermaine O'Neal's contract. It would have been more likely if it had been Jermaine Jackson


No, actually, it was part of the v2 of the deal that the NBA shot down. There was another team involved that was taking O'Neal and $3million from Boston with Bradley and a pick going to the Hornets to show that they were getting extra value for Paul. Once the NBA shot it down Boston only had the MLE to offer so West ended up in Indy.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> They didn't need to figure out the C position. Garnett was the C. What they needed was a PF. What killed them wasn't Green, it was the implosion of the Chris Paul trade v2.0 which would have sent David West to Boston. (I mean, yeah, losing Green hurt too, but add Green and West to the 2012 Celtics and James'd have one title.)


They needed bench depth - they took a lead into the second half of game 7 against Miami and ran out of gas because Bradley and Green were out for the year while Ray and Pietrus were both delaying surgery because they had a shot at a ring. Simply being healthy in 2012 might have been enough to win a title, which is sort of my point - had they not traded for Green, and thus pursued a different wing player, there's a chance _that guy_ would have been healthy and they might have had just enough.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Garnett would have been done by playoffs being forced to play the 4 to accommodate Perkins.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Garnett would have been done by playoffs being forced to play the 4 to accommodate Perkins.


Perk wasn't exactly lighting the world on fire that season, I don't see a reason to assume he would have been guaranteed the starting position. I mean, if we assume that Doc would have done a poor job handling his personnel out of affection/nostalgia, sure. But, like I said, I see no reason Perkins couldn't have filled Stiemsma's role just fine.


----------

